# Smoke On The Water - Little Rock, AR  March 13-14  2009



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 6, 2008)

This is way too cool.  Contest is being held at the Clinton Presidential Center in Little Rock.  Free Concerts Friday & Saturday nights.  38 Special on Friday Night.  Rumor has it that Bill may attend on Saturday in time to sample the Q.

Prize Money = $50,000

I signed up this week.  Time to start practicing. Comp season starts early this year!  

Hope to see many of you there!

http://www.smokeonthewaterbbq.com/


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 6, 2008)

Will the Copenhagen girls be there ?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 6, 2008)

The last I saw them Cliff, they were hanging all over you!

Since it's at the Clinton Center, I'm expecting ...............never mind too easy.

Just wondering if anyone will have the nerve to play Devil With A Blue Dress On!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 6, 2008)

Could Pellet Envy 3peat here?  I will be looking forward to that!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 6, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> The last I saw them Cliff, they were hanging all over you!
> 
> Since it's at the Clinton Center, I'm expecting ...............never mind too easy.
> 
> *Just wondering if anyone will have the nerve to play Devil With A Blue Dress On! *



Boy, if it just wasn't so far away.


----------



## Impailer (Dec 7, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":x6bj12iy]The last I saw them Cliff, they were hanging all over you!
> 
> Since it's at the Clinton Center, I'm expecting ...............never mind too easy.
> 
> *Just wondering if anyone will have the nerve to play Devil With A Blue Dress On! *



Boy, if it just wasn't so far away.[/quote:x6bj12iy]

18hr drive for a BBQ Comp - been there done that - even bought the T-Shirts


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 7, 2008)

Meeting Dallas aka Kloset aka Double D's, and Cliff (+ their better halves) at the last one in Hot Springs was a real treat.

I think the organizers have scored a great venue for the event.  Even though I'm not a Clinton fan this should bring a bunch of media attention to an already great BBQ contest.

For anyone who wants to see a good contest this would be a good one to visit.  There are several hotels nearby - even within walking distance, and some restaurants within walking distance from the Library area too.

In addition to Dallas and Cliff there were several of the Top names in KCBS Q plus a good representation of folks who frequent the Brethren site at the last one plus a couple from the Natl BBQ forum plus one or two from the Smoke Ring and the Cookshack forum.  Be nice to see a good turnout from BBQ Central crowd at this one.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 8, 2008)

Impailer said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



18hr drive for a BBQ Comp - been there done that - even bought the T-Shirts   [/quote:1tn9lrd1]

So based on your comments Vlad, I'm assuming that you and Diva are contemplating doing this one?  

I hope you guys make it.

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 8, 2008)

1MoreFord said:
			
		

> Meeting Dallas aka Kloset aka Double D's, and Cliff (+ their better halves) at the last one in Hot Springs was a real treat.
> 
> I think the organizers have scored a great venue for the event.  Even though I'm not a Clinton fan this should bring a bunch of media attention to an already great BBQ contest.
> 
> ...



Thanks for comments Joe.  I agree the site of this contest will guarantee a lot of media attention.  I wouldn't be surprised to see this one covered by the Food Network as a special.  The money and the fact that this is a two part contest each paying over $50,000 with payouts to 20 places will guarantee that the top teams in the country will be there.  I signed up last week (13 weeks before the contest) and I was team #50.  I'd expect this one to be over 100 teams which means with blind judging, anything can happen.

Looking forward to seeing you and Cliff in Little Rock!


----------

